# Peacock ID



## Lewis5066 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey all, I thought this was a O.Lithobates in the shop, now I have had a closer look I dont think it is :s


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

It is not a peacock, at least not a pure peacock. It is a common hybrid that is now showing up in a lot of lfs. I bought one about a year ago before I knew any better. As far I can tell it looks like a protomelas spilonotus Mara rocks crossed with maybe a freyeri or maybe a peacock. No way to really know for certain. Mine has some really nice color and has a great temperament. Stays fully colored and doesn't bother anyone in my all male Hap/Peacock tank.


----------



## Lewis5066 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks,I'm looking forward to seeing what he looks like when he's fully coloured, I don't normally buy from the mixed cichlid tank,but I was intreaged about this fish


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is what mine looks like now... I took this about amonth ago. Not the best picture. This is when he is normal, occasionally he gets a lot brighter. Not sure why though...


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I think its a variant of sulfur-head peacock being commonly called an "Apache" peacock by many LFS. I have one that looked exactly like that but has since matured and got darker. They look dark purple as an adult witha light beige colored stripe on their heads. Mine is darkening quite nicely with age.


----------



## bubbles_12003 (Sep 27, 2013)

when i order my sulferhead peacocks that is exactly what they look like, once mature he will be dark blue with a nice yellow to gold stripe on his head! i always have at least 1 in my peacock and hap tank


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a protomelas spilonotus (mara rock) X Scianichromis freyeri mix, that has unfortunately become quite common in the trade.... It is for sure not a peacock.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

lilscoots said:


> It's a protomelas spilonotus (mara rock) X Scianichromis freyeri mix, that has unfortunately become quite common in the trade.... It is for sure not a peacock.


yes, I think you are right. Also, that first fish probably has been hormoned.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

noki said:


> yes, I think you are right. Also, that first fish probably has been hormoned.


eh, it could be but those things seem to color up very early, even without hormones, may be the reason people are breeding them, (a hap with early color would likely sell well). Myself, I prefer the real versions of those two fish to this hybrid.


----------

